# Winamp: Lieder nacheinander abspielen lassen?



## frikE (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich kann im Winamp 5.03 meine Lieder in jeder beliebigen Playlist nicht nacheinander abspielen lassen. Es wird dauernd immer Random gespielt, d.h. Track1 dann Track5 dann wieder Track 3 usw.

Ich hab bisher nix gefunden mit dem ich sowas einstellen kann, darum frage ich hier mal nach.

danke schonmal

mfG


----------



## HanFred (10. Februar 2005)

frikE am 10.02.2005 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...



random knopf unabsichtlich geklickt? kannst du auch im optionsmenu ausschalten.


----------



## dreist (10. Februar 2005)

HanFred am 10.02.2005 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> frikE am 10.02.2005 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist übrigens der kleine wo '123' mit nem kleinen strich drüber draufsteht


----------



## frikE (10. Februar 2005)

dreist am 10.02.2005 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 10.02.2005 13:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab jetzt mal das Winamp Fenster vollständig durchsucht, allerdings keinen 123 Button gefunden. Jedoch hab ich neben der Zeitanzeige so winzige Knöpfe gefunden die bei Klick darauf Menüs öffnen, wo man unter anderem auch "Zufallsmodus" auswählen kann. Jetzt gehts auch nacheinander 

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## modrio (10. Februar 2005)

frikE am 10.02.2005 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> dreist am 10.02.2005 13:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




der ist rechts unten , aber he , recht unten würde ich die symbole so aktivieren , das es geht


----------

